# Confused



## Bun87

Hi everyone, not been on this forum for years I've broached the subject of baby #3 a few times but hubby hasn't been keen. Not using contraception, he said if it happens it happens but we aren't actively trying. Anyway, I'm now on cycle day 39 and no sign of AF arriving. My cycles are a bit erratic, I'm not sure when I ovulated but we did the deed possibly a few days before and a few days after. I was really tired last weekend but had been busy at work and my energy level this week is normal and tiredness that stays around has been a big symptom for me last two pregnancies. Left boob usually gets a bit sore before period which I've had on and off, they've felt a bit cold and tingly on ocassion but don't know if it's just me over thinking it. I constantly feel like AF is going to arrive, lower back pain and light cramps but not full on cramps like I normally get. Little bit of heartburn and discharge seems to have increased which is confusing me. I took some antibiotics this month for an infected tooth and I'm wondering if the metronidazole might have messed with my cycle? I tested last on Thursday night and it was neg (pic attached) and haven't tested since. Also attached pic of my cycle lengths. I'm so confused! Surely I would have tested pos by now if I was pregnant? X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. I hope that you get some answers soon ❤️


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Antibiotics could definitely mess with your cycle... any stress at all? 

But I’d guess you ovulated later than you think and you’re not as far into your luteal phase as you think. Can you recall any ewcm?


----------



## Bun87

Reiko_ctu said:


> Antibiotics could definitely mess with your cycle... any stress at all?
> 
> But I’d guess you ovulated later than you think and you’re not as far into your luteal phase as you think. Can you recall any ewcm?


I don't recall any, not really had much stress just really busy with a new job. Will grab another test today and recheck. Something is catching my eye too but I don't know if I'm imagining it xxx


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Something is catching my eye as well, with my 3rd son I was at about cd39 when I finally got a squinter, on what I had thought was my 19dpo but I probably ovulated later than expected. Looking forward to your next tests!


----------



## Rach87

Have you tested again? I didn’t get a faint positive with my daughter until I was 10 days late for af


----------



## Bun87

I last tested on Monday and it was still negative! 12 days late, cycle day 45 and been so busy I've not thought about it. No idea what's going on! X


----------



## Rach87

@Bun87 girl test again! :rofl:


----------



## Neversayno

Morning ladies,

hope you don’t mind me jumping on! I am only about 14dpo, I haven’t been feeling ‘right’ thought I would test this morning (picture below).

these are only internet cheapies and I had some weird lines back in April on Morrison’s cheapies. No frer here atm and still way to early to test with them I think?!

Thoughts please ladies!


----------



## Neversayno

I am 11dpo just worked it out...still very early.


----------



## Bevziibubble

There is still chance :)


----------

